# It is not about the nail



## mtlogcabin (May 12, 2016)

Every guy can relate to this one

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...=us&type=default&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-008


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2016)

oh my..........yup.......


----------



## Keystone (May 12, 2016)

LMAO.  Soooooooo true


----------



## jar546 (May 12, 2016)

Oh wow, funny but true


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2016)

Sent the link to my wife, she got a kick out of it............... whew!


----------



## JBI (May 12, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 12, 2016)

+ another!


----------

